

jQuery 1.6 Beta 1 Released - thisisblurry
http://blog.jquery.com/2011/04/15/jquery-16-beta-1-released/

======
bretthopper
For transparency purposes: I flagged this. I've seen a lot of complaints about
the posts for "version updates" (node.js for example) and I happen to agree.

This is just a changelog too. Not even something that explains new features or
a controversial change (if there any).

~~~
Semiapies
I actually don't mind the version update notices when they're _final_ and
mention new updates. A beta changelog is not worthwhile.

~~~
thisisblurry
Fair enough, I'll keep both of those in mind for future submissions.

------
sudhirj
That was fast.

